# Personald best flathead



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I will start by saying this was out of the kayak. I admit when I went to pull him into the kayak I would have bet he was 50. Once I got him on my lap I knew he was in the 40s, I had finally broke out of the 30# pound range........ Nope 38 pounds 42" and good enough for me(for now). Epic battle in the kayak and has been my goal since I purchased it last spring. A personal best flathead in the kayak on the scioto and im still pumped housr later. This is my fouth flathead over 40" but the first one I have got to weigh its automatically my PB. But I feel pretty confident tuisx was the biggest.

Since there are always nay sayers, yes 38# seems a little heavy for 42" and it only looks 41" the picture. So for the doubters we will call him 41" and 30#s, happy?

Caught it on a 5" green. Had another run on a second green while I was fighting this guy and it went strait after a snag, lost. Missed a run on a third green the same size earlier. Total for the night; 5 channels, 1 gar, 1 drum, and 1 flathead. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

helps if i put the picture huh. And he was released!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job. That had to get interesting in a kayak.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice flathead...green worms?


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice one had to be awesome out of the yak


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

TurtleJugger said:


> Nice flathead...green worms?


I think he is talking about a green sunfish, sometimes referred to as a greenie or green


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Green sunfish, worms were for trying to catch more bait. The one on the seat is holding up the measuring tape. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Ha ha....my pb was 42" and it only went 33lbs. You gotta get that scale checked....or quit feeding it your egg sinkers. Lol Just kidding.

Well done. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HeerKittyky (May 23, 2011)

That is sweet action right there. Nice job Rusty!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Apparently his girlfreind broke up with him mid spawning season and he got really depressed and started comfort eating to kill the pain. Sad story 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice fish Rusty, solid PB!!!


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice catch Rusty. I have been fishing hard and I still have not found anything that big.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

rustyfish said:


> Apparently his girlfreind broke up with him mid spawning season and he got really depressed and started comfort eating to kill the pain. Sad story
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


EPIC! Nice catch. Can't break a FO flattie to save my life. 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

We're you fishing the live bait on bottom or under a float?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Bottom at the edge of the current break where there are not many snags. It is hard to use floats in the kayak at that spot because it is a swirl and it would keep going around you slowly. The other rod was strait down and reel up about 3 ft off the bottom.

But I have fished it with bobber from the bank many times. There are a lot of big snags on the bottom between the current break and the bank. So I stopped fishing on bottom from the bank, you have about a 5% chance of getting them in because you have to go over them.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Gotcha. Well congrats. I can't wait to get a big cat let alone a flathead from my yak.


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

nice one Rusty!! Hell of a fight im sure!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good deal!! Always nice to break a PB.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

What a fish! were you anchored or fighting the wind, current and everything? Either way I'm impressed. Nice job


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

That's a great fish, especially from a kayak. I've only seen one flathead caught and it was 31" from a boat and I still thought it was a beast. I can't imagine one twice that size (or more). Congrats. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

